# Powerpuff girls vs HST



## pikachuwei (Nov 20, 2010)

well i just rewatched the 1 hour long pilot episode of powerpuff girls on Cartoon network the other day and it struck me just how powerful they are

the three managed to fly from an asteroid presumably in the asteroid belt back to Earth within a matter of minutes at most (probably seconds, but minutes for low end) as well as do all sorts of crazy shit.

I went and looked at the OBD wiki but no character profiles so i thought id start with a method of test.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 20, 2010)

Done before and HST still gets the business.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 20, 2010)

PPG stomp if they get all their feats.


----------



## DarkBladex96 (Nov 20, 2010)

Stomp...PPG take this


----------



## Omnirix (Nov 20, 2010)

Goodness.......why is this a good match?


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 20, 2010)

Bubbles solo's.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 20, 2010)

PPG stomp HST to the floor


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 20, 2010)

PowerPuff girls are too inconsistent to be used. Personally, I find them to be weak as hell and unless we're including all their high showing feats and canceling out the lower ones which put them as barely street levelers.


----------



## DarkBladex96 (Nov 20, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Bubbles solo's.



Oh boy make it bubbles after fuzzy lumpkins shot her pigtail vs HST....epic joke match


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 20, 2010)

Spartan1337 said:


> PowerPuff girls are too inconsistent to be used. Personally, I find them to be weak as hell and unless we're including all their high showing feats and canceling out the lower ones which put them as barely street levelers.



Bubbles is faster than a man who can circumnavigate the world in 8 seconds


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 20, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Bubbles is faster than a man who can circumnavigate the world in 8 seconds
> 37000 kilometers around the world in 8 seconds = mach 13591.8367
> 
> :33





She also got tagged by Fuzzy Lumpkins meat transmutation gun and the entire PPGs even got stomped by him in a later episode... They also have trouble with the likes of The Gangreen Gang. Like I said, they're pretty weak. To be honest I can't see them soloing the HST. There's just many showings of them getting their asses handed to people that are below even Pain.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 20, 2010)

There are just as many showing of them doing things that would rape HST six ways to sunday.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 20, 2010)

Any of the girls could solo this. Their high end feats are shown more than low end ones.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 20, 2010)

Spartan1337 said:


> She also got tagged by Fuzzy Lumpkins meat transmutation gun and the entire PPGs even got stomped by him in a later episode... They also have trouble with the likes of The Gangreen Gang. Like I said, they're pretty weak. To be honest I can't see them soloing the HST. There's just many showings of them getting their asses handed to people that are below even Pain.



So casual building busters with hypersonic flight and toon force, those being the lower to middle feats
can't take the HST?
Since when?


----------



## DarkBladex96 (Nov 20, 2010)

not to mention most of the times they get harmed are the result of some plot device, i dont remember the gangreen gang ever actually harming PPG.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Nov 20, 2010)

Buttercup solo's.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 20, 2010)

zenieth said:


> There are just as many showing of them doing things that would rape HST six ways to sunday.



Many of these showings you're talking about only happened once, while these showings happen in nearly episode.

Doesn't look like they're barely even enough to beat Pain in this episode:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3ogpLYv9RI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Having trouble with Fuzzy Lumpkins, A guy which would get stomped by Kisame? Wow:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpXfR9WrAJE[/YOUTUBE]

The power that they show in this video is barely enough to even amuse Barragan:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I15oWTsaKmk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Look at them having trouble with someone who's not even on Pantera Grimmjow's level:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6v0Jz7rKTRs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I'm seriously supposed to believe these little kids can solo????If anything, they'll solo the HST by showing just how pathetic they are, which would result in nearly everybody laughing to death at them.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ekLCcqmvvk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Axl Low said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ekLCcqmvvk[/YOUTUBE]







/thread

10char


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 20, 2010)

Heroic Trunks said:


> Goodness.......why is this a good match?



Because it rightfully falls into the Method Of Test category.


----------



## Francesco. (Nov 20, 2010)

Powerpuff girl have chance for take down many guys in DBZ, HST get raped.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 20, 2010)

Wise answer.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 20, 2010)

Admiral Shujin said:


> Powerpuff girl have chance for take down many guys in DBZ, HST get raped.



No, no hell no.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes... Lets all just ignore the multiple videos I posted which shows that they're around Low metahuman to high Street levelers and instead only use the once in a lifetime feats which put them at a level high enough to solo the HST.



Bottom line is, I've proved that they ain't got shit on Grimmjow.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 20, 2010)

Let's forget the episode where they fly and destory a moon sized base. Or the Movie, or the christmas special, or the whole monster Island thing, or their time travel episode


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 20, 2010)

Spartan1337 said:


> *Yes... Lets all just ignore the multiple videos I posted *



easy enough :33


----------



## Majinvergil (Nov 20, 2010)

HST gets raped.


----------



## DarkBladex96 (Nov 20, 2010)

id always thought that a characters high end was used as feats and most of the ridiculous things that should harm them are plot.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 20, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Let's forget the episode where they fly and destory a moon sized base.



Inconsistent obviously if we look at their showings which put their durability at the level of Spiderman. They would normally get hurt by trying to destroying something that's moon sized.




> Or the Movie,



The movie's non-canon.



> or the christmas special,



Can't remember what happened in the christmas special but it's probably some inconsistent bullshit and it's likely non-canon anyway like the movie.




> or the whole monster Island thing, or their time travel episode



In the time travel episode, it's also another thing that's highly inconsistent because their limits in flying speed has been shown to be around hypersonic. I also think it's unquantifiable anyway since it's unknown of how much speed it'd take to time travel.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 20, 2010)

how the hell is the movie non-canon? It's their god damn origin story


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 20, 2010)

lets just forget the episode where they fly to the sun in a few seconds, and survive being by the sun


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 20, 2010)

zenieth said:


> how the hell is the movie non-canon? It's their god damn origin story



My bad, misunderstanding. Well, I forgot most of what the Power Puff girls did in the movie but I'm sure it wasn't impressive anyway. I think the best thing they did IIRC was that whole tag scene.


----------



## Francesco. (Nov 20, 2010)

cnorwood said:


> lets just forget the episode where they fly to the sun in a few seconds, and survive being by the sun



Lool Powerpuff girl solos DBZGT/M


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 20, 2010)

Admiral Shujin said:


> Lool Powerpuff girl solos DBZGT/M



Stop trying to cause a shit storm.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 20, 2010)

which was still casual for them and considering the importance of the movie, fucking canon


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 20, 2010)

Admiral Shujin said:


> Lool Powerpuff girl solos DBZGT/M



you smoke the big one


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 20, 2010)

zenieth said:


> which was still casual for them and considering the importance of the movie, fucking canon



It's still not impressive enough to beat the HST though.



cnorwood said:


> lets just forget the episode where they fly to the sun in a few seconds, and survive being by the sun



Let's also forget that the maximum speed they've been shown in nearly all of their episodes is only just being highly hypersonic. You all may feel that I'm lowballing them, but in actuality I'm just setting them in the level which they have consistently shown to be at.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 20, 2010)

This is why I hate using cartoon superheroes for how inconsistant they are. One episode they move at speeds ftl, the next episode they lost to street bums.


----------



## DarkBladex96 (Nov 20, 2010)

or maybe theyve simply learned to moderate themselves


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 20, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> This is why I hate using cartoon superheroes for how inconsistant they are. One episode they move at speeds ftl, the next episode they lost to street bums.



eh, the DCAU heroes are fairly consistent compared to some, and the new Avengers show doesn't suffer this problem yet


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 20, 2010)

It's mostly toonforce esque shows I'm referring to DP, MLAATR, Teen Titans.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 20, 2010)

Admiral Shujin said:


> Lool Powerpuff girl solos DBZGT/M



ah an Uchiha fan
always trying to cause an uprising


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 20, 2010)

lets just forget when they travel back in time, and super dragon flash>>all


----------



## Weather (Nov 20, 2010)

Let's forget Buttercup lifting Mountaing along with the superhero that lifted it first.
Let's forget they travel to the moon in seconds in the movie just because they were sad.
Let's forget they can stand in the way of bullets like nothing.
Let's forget Bubbles running around the world... while holding back.
Let's forget all the freaking chapters that they lift a freaking huge monster.
Let's forget Blossom freezing a meteor with her ice breath.
Let's forget that they were bathed in acid, and nothing happened to them.

Shall I go on?


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 20, 2010)

The downplaying here is hilarious. 

Hey, if they're having trouble with a creature or monster, could it maybe just be that the monster is just that strong? I know, shocking, but if we go by strength scaling, Fuzzy Lumpkins could kill anyone in the HST.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 20, 2010)

The toons are general underrated in OBD
At first glance

Like Megas XLR losing to the OPverse was hilariously bad
"Odz/Mihawk/Asgard Moria solos"


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 20, 2010)

Weather said:


> Let's forget Buttercup lifting Mountaing along with the superhero that lifted it first.



Tsuchikage lifted an Island sized turtle with one HAND. Looks like that shits on her strength.



> Let's forget they travel to the moon in seconds in the movie just because they were sad.



Impressive but their combat speed is shit.



> Let's forget they can stand in the way of bullets like nothing.



Oh wow... Do I really need to explain how this isn't even a factor of whether or not they can solo? So they can just tank bullets, it's nothing much when there's somebody like Luffy who tanks island splitting punches or Whitebeard who's an absolute beast in durability compared to the Powerpuff Girls.



> Let's forget Bubbles running around the world... while holding back.



Still shit combat speed.



> Let's forget all the freaking chapters that they lift a freaking huge monster.



Tsuchikage still shits on that.



> Let's forget Blossom freezing a meteor with her ice breath.



Something Aokiji could do. Not impressive.



> Let's forget that they were bathed in acid, and nothing happened to them.



I'd love to see how they'd handle Magellan's strongest attacks. I'd bet my cock that they'd die horribly.



> Shall I go on?



I'm still unimpressed and not convinced that they solo.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 20, 2010)

Lifting a small island equates to lifting Everest?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 20, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Lifting a small island equates to lifting Everest?



It was everest? Cause to the poster I was responding to, he only said it was a mountain.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes it was Mt. Everest.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh yea, I also forgot to mention there were beaten by some chick who had some wierd hair powers. They were beaten so bad that they had to get help from the Mayors freaking assistant, someone who's not even a peak human...

*Sighs*

Like I said, these little kids are supposed to solo? Really?


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 20, 2010)

when did luffy tank an island splitter?


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 20, 2010)

luffy gets hurt by nami all the time and she isnt even peak human


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Nov 20, 2010)

Spartan1337 said:


> Like I said, these little kids are supposed to solo? Really?



Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 20, 2010)

cnorwood said:


> when did luffy tank an island splitter?



When Moria used Shadows Asgard on himself. He gained enough power to split an island in one punch. He hit Luffy with a punch while he was in this form and Luffy wasn't even bothered by it. I'm sure the Powerpuff Girls would get horribly murdered if they tried to take a hit from Shadows Asgard Moria.




cnorwood said:


> luffy gets hurt by nami all the time and she isnt even peak human



Those are gag feats which are not meant to be taken seriously unless you believe that Nami has Haki. Which she doesn't.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 20, 2010)

Spartan1337 said:


> Oh yea, I also forgot to mention there were beaten by some chick who had some wierd hair powers. They were beaten so bad that they had to get help from the Mayors freaking assistant, someone who's not even a peak human...
> 
> *Sighs*
> 
> Like I said, these little kids are supposed to solo? *Really*?



Really really.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 20, 2010)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Pretty much, yeah.



No they can't. I've proven multiple times that they're overrated and they're consistently weaker than you all are making them out to be. You're putting them on the level of a herald. Which is absolutely ridiculous from what I've seen from them overall.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 20, 2010)

Most of what you provided were also gag feat


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 20, 2010)

Spartan1337 said:


> Those are gag feats which are not meant to be taken seriously unless you believe that Nami has Haki. Which she doesn't.



you take the power puff girls low end feats seriously, so im going to take luffys low end feats seriously, even though they both have many feats to prove otherwise


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Nov 20, 2010)

Spartan1337 said:


> No they can't. I've proven multiple times that they're overrated and they're consistently weaker than you all are making them out to be. You're putting them on the level of a herald. Which is absolutely ridiculous from what I've seen from them overall.



Considering the only being more powerful than them in their universe is capable of moving the Earth and/or sun with a casual gesture, it's not as unlikely as you might think.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 20, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Most of what you provided were also gag feat



So those four episodes and much more which I have yet to shown are just gag episodes because the Power Puff girls are just getting owned by street levelers+?


----------



## zenieth (Nov 20, 2010)

the fuzzy lumpkin one sure as hell is and anything Gang Green Gang related can't be taken seriously either.


----------



## Weather (Nov 20, 2010)

So we should take only low feats?

Goku has to go SSJ to lift 400 tons then. 
Vegeta suicidal attack was only City level.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 20, 2010)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Considering the only being more powerful than them in their universe is capable of moving the Earth and/or sun with a casual gesture, it's not as unlikely as you might think.



Actually, there's also Pissed Off Mojojojo and that shitty Pseudo Galactus that's more powerful than them. So it's still as likely as I think and plus, they've been owned by people such as Fuzzy Lumpkins who aren't even as strong as Whitebeard.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 20, 2010)

zenieth said:


> the fuzzy lumpkin one sure as hell is and anything Gang Green Gang related can't be taken seriously either.



Now you're just cherry picking.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 20, 2010)

Like you freaking aren't


----------



## Weather (Nov 20, 2010)

> Actually, there's also Pissed Off Mojojojo and that shitty Pseudo Galactus that's more powerful than them. So it's still as likely as I think and plus, they've been owned by people such as Fuzzy Lumpkins who aren't even as strong as Whitebeard.



The same Mojojo that also was affected by sustance X? A galactus parody? nice.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 20, 2010)

Spartan1337 said:


> Something Aokiji could do. Not impressive.



Now you have just wanked OP a little too hard. 
Aokiji has stopped a tsunami sure and Saul as well
But freezing a country from city sized meteor in a near instant? 
Aokiji had an okay time with Saul and no difficulty with the tsunami's but a burning metoer from the earth's atomspehere that is many time bigger than both them combined?

lol no.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 20, 2010)

Weather said:


> So we should take only low feats?
> 
> Goku has to go SSJ to lift 400 tons then.
> Vegeta suicidal attack was only City level.



I've posted 4 videos which shows how consistent their power is. It's only gag if it's very obviously for humor. The power puff girls getting owned by Fuzzy Lumpkins or having trouble with some kind of robot that's only casual building buster to a multi city block buster at best isn't.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Nov 20, 2010)

Spartan1337 said:


> Actually, there's also Pissed Off Mojojojo and that shitty Pseudo Galactus that's more powerful than them.



Rage Mode Mojo Jojo is a gag feat, and the mind reading alien was a one shot villain, so I didn't count it. 



> So it's still as likely as I think and plus, they've been owned by people such as Fuzzy Lumpkins who aren't even as strong as Whitebeard.



And they've also knocked monsters out of the solar system, wiped out life wiping asteroids, and sucked up solar flares larger than the Earth. We can go back and forth like this all day, but it doesn't change much.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 20, 2010)

Shit, then this all just proves of what I said earlier that they're too inconsistent to even be used in a battle thread. I still think that they don't solo IMO but whatever. Those feats are too unbelievably high to be consistent with the Powerpuff girls.


----------



## Weather (Nov 20, 2010)

> Shit, then this all just proves of what I said earlier that they're too inconsistent to even be used in a battle thread. I still think that they don't solo IMO but whatever. Those feats are too unbelievably high to be consistent with the Powerpuff girls.



Or your feats are too unbelievable low to be taken seriusly but we could go all day in this.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 20, 2010)

Spartan1337 said:


> Shit, then this all just proves of what I said earlier that they're too inconsistent to even be used in a battle thread. I still think that they don't solo IMO but whatever. Those feats are too unbelievably high to be consistent with the Powerpuff girls.



Make a THe Mask vs the HST thread
Please
Just fucking do it.
Then you will see truly why toonforce rapes

Mask gets his ass kicked by a base human
then tangles with DC's Lobo the "next" issue and its an even fight

You can apply powerpuff girls getting smashed by street levels the same reason luffy gets smashed by nami

Or maybe these street level gang green gang are alot more than they appear


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 20, 2010)

This still going on?


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 20, 2010)

It's been years since I've watched PPGs but I do remember that their feats seemed inconsistent and often fluctuated wildly from episode to episode depending on plot demands.

My view of the matter is that the PPGs are too inconsistent to be used in the OBD since their feats are erratic and all over the place.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 20, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Make a THe Mask vs the HST thread
> Please
> Just fucking do it.
> Then you will see truly why toonforce rapes
> ...



The powerpuffgirls don't even really use the toonforce. They're just inconsistent as high hell. Somebody like Bobobo is toonforcer. The Mask is a toonforcer. Hell, even Lobo is a toonforcer to a degree. The powerpuffgirls are more like Pre-Crisis Superman(The ultimate ass puller of ass pullers) than a toonforcer. I think they just pull out powers such as having the ability to fly at FTL speeds when the plot demands it.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 20, 2010)

lol this kid keeps saying the high end feats are inconsistent while saying the low end feats are legit. double standards fail.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 20, 2010)

Spartan1337 said:


> The powerpuffgirls don't even really use the toonforce. They're just inconsistent as high hell. Somebody like Bobobo is toonforcer. The Mask is a toonforcer. Hell, even Lobo is a toonforcer to a degree. The powerpuffgirls are more like Pre-Crisis Superman(The ultimate ass puller of ass pullers) than a toonforcer. I think they just pull out powers such as having the ability to fly at FTL speeds when the plot demands it.



Getting the complete shit knocked out of you, loosing teeth and having a full set isn't even a smidgen of toon force? 

Yeah so PPG now have Regen?! D: 

Or how the entire town is wrecked but 30 seconds and a commerical break later town is fine?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Nov 20, 2010)

In the episode where Bubbles blows up a death star like machine, did she did it with her own power or was that a chain reaction?

Also, the girls launch giant monsters with just a flex of their arms, and Townsville is practically destroyed in every episode, so I don't see how their losing here.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 20, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> lol this kid keeps saying the high end feats are inconsistent while saying the low end feats are legit. double standards fail.



this
10char


----------



## Purpledrank (Nov 20, 2010)

PPG.
They don't even age do they?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Nov 20, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Like Megas XLR losing to the OPverse was hilariously bad
> "Odz/Mihawk/Asgard Moria solos"



...the heck?


----------



## Purpledrank (Nov 20, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> ...the heck?



MEGAS the walking PIS machine.
It runs on the stuff and can't be removed...
Srsly though black hole gun.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 20, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> lol this kid keeps saying the high end feats are inconsistent while saying the low end feats are legit. double standards fail.



lol what? 

I'm saying that the feats where they're getting their asses handed to them by the likes of Fuzzy Lumpkins are legit and consistent because it trumps the quantity of high end feats which have been proven to be inconsistent as hell. These feats were something that happened in like a single episode, such as that time traveling bullshit. To be honest, they're more of a deus ex machina than a feat.

I'm still entirely unconvinced that they solo but I don't really care anymore. At this point it's about one's opinion on whether or not the bullshit high end inconsistent feats are legit and the so called "low end" and consistent feats are legit.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 21, 2010)

This has been done before, and the result is still the same. The PPGs destroy the HST.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 21, 2010)

So PPG win, everyone agree?


----------



## Kirito (Nov 21, 2010)

PPG win. They have Professor X on their side. Sugar + Spice + Everything Nice = win

Also, they can call the Rowdyruff Boys if they want.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Nov 21, 2010)

they can time travel at will


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 21, 2010)

Adding RRB is too much rape.
The HST already lost to three little kindergarten girls.


----------



## Nihilistic (Nov 21, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Adding RRB is too much rape.
> The HST already lost to three little kindergarten girls.



The average day for Narutoverse.


----------

